# Bianchi Martini Racing Ti



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

I got this frame last year and I couldn't find that much info about. Is anyone familiar with this frame? One of the decals says World Champion 1996.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I remember those frames; they looked cool. They were raced by the Bianchi-Martini racing team. Can't remember if they were made in Bianchi's Reparto Corse shop or outsourced.

Post a pic of your frame!


----------



## Dr S (Dec 7, 2007)

Lovely frames although I have never seen a Ti version in the flesh. I had the steel one a few years back which was indeed made by the Reparto Corse department. Strangely the rigid fork was made by scooter builders Piagio.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

bestmtb said:


> I got this frame last year and I couldn't find that much info about. Is anyone familiar with this frame? One of the decals says World Champion 1996.


Get in touch with Scott Quiring at http://www.quiringcycles.net/. He is now a framebuilder that was a pro member of the team during that time so I am pretty sure he could give you the beta you seek.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

if i had to answer, even having no clue, i would bet Litespeed made it.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Picture? Doe it have a big 'ol multi shaped downtube?


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Bianchi Mega tube ti*

The downtube is multishape. I will post a pic later. Thank you all.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

according to the MBA test it was hand built in Bianchis factory with ancotech sourced ti.

in my bike shop days a regular customer had 1 that weighed an honest 19lbs.


----------



## babbalanja (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool. Reminds me a lot of their megatube ti road frames. 

Is that rust on the inside of the chain stay?


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

MABman said:


> Get in touch with Scott Quiring at http://www.quiringcycles.net/. He is now a framebuilder that was a pro member of the team during that time so I am pretty sure he could give you the beta you seek.


Quick FYI: Scott had moved to the Slingshot team by the time this frame was made. He made the switch in 93 or 94 I believe.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

babbalanja said:


> Cool. Reminds me a lot of their megatube ti road frames.
> 
> Is that rust on the inside of the chain stay?


Just a little tire rub on the inside of chain stay. There is also a little left of a glue that probably came off a tape that was protecting the chain stay.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Thank you!*



jacdykema said:


> Quick FYI: Scott had moved to the Slingshot team by the time this frame was made. He made the switch in 93 or 94 I believe.


I got an email back from Scott and he mentioned that only 3 to 5 of these frames came to US specific for the team. These frames were raced in 1995.


----------

